# Life changes and a new look



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I have had some changes in my life and because of this Lilly and Daisy have a new look.










In October, my husband, Dave was diagnosed with stage 4 melanoma in his bones, lungs and liver. He went downhill very fast and I stopped my life to take care of him. If you know anything about Melanoma, he has the mutation called Braf. There is a targeted therapy for this mutation and 5 weeks later he is getting better. The last CT scan shows the lesions getting smaller. He lost 60 lbs and could barely walk now he is walking slowly by himself. As he is getting back to taking care of himself I can get back to the things I like. Like the Spoiled Maltese. The melanoma is not going to go away and with a lot of prayers when this therapy stops working we can move to other drugs. Two months ago I thought I would lose him very soon now it looks like we have maybe a couple more years.

Since I didn’t have time to comb the pups they got a new look. I love it when they have long hair but short is so much easier and Daisy hates getting groomed and matts so fast.

I love my SM family and am happy I again have time to spare for you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww Cindy I am sorry that you and your husband have been going through this, your post is very hopeful and encouraging, and I am so glad Dave is doing better. That's wonderful!!! The pups look adorable in their new look too, they are comfortable and it definitely makes things easier. Wishing you all the best for the holidays!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cindy, the pups do look great. I go back and forth on long versus short hair. Sorry your husband has had such a difficult time. It almost seems like cancer is on the rise. Cancer is a devastating disease, but new treatments are making some inroads. Hope you have many more happy years together.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the health problems. We keep our short all the time. Your are adorable.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> It almost seems like cancer is on the rise. Cancer is a devastating disease, but new treatments are making some inroads.


Walter you are so right it seems more and more people are getting cancer. And the cancer meds are getting so much better. It is unbelievable how fast these pills made the turn around.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cindy, Lilly and Daisy look adorable with their new haircuts. And, I bet they love it ... easier for their Mommy to care for them now, too.

I am so sorry Dave and you are going through this. So many people do seem to have cancer. But, new treatments for many cancer patients seem to be so much better than they were even in the past several years. It's great to read that Dave is responding so well to his treatments. Is bone marrow transplant being considered for Dave?

Wishing you and Dave many enjoyable and happy moments for the holidays and upcoming new year.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow Cindy, I'm so sorry this nasty disease is attacking your family! But thrilled to hear how well the meds are working now. And you know Daisy and Lily are adorable no matter what. I will keep you and your husband in my prayers.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Aw Cindy, I am so sorry to hear about your challenges. Life does throw us punches. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mbpwez (Dec 17, 2016)

Dear Cindy: 
We are so sorry you are having to face a cancer problem, but understand what a blow it can be. On the other hand, we are glad to see you so positive and ready to take on what life throws you. As for Lilly and Daisy--they look so cute and fluffy with their new "do's" it makes us just want to give them a big hug. All the best for you and yours.

Doris and Wally


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - I'm actually relieved to read your post. Since I knew about your DHs cancer I was a little afraid to read what you wrote but indeed that's much better news than when we first were writing to each other. It is incredible how much treatment has changed and the options out there. I pray he continues to get better and that his cancer will be controllable. 
And as for the girls...I love that look.:wub::wub: They's so cute and I think it brings out their beautiful features and big eyes. And I know they'll be happier too. Sometimes you just have to roll with life and do the things that make it a bit simpler. Sending you lots of hugs and kisses for the holidays. :smootch:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, you have had your hands full. I also think the pups look fab in their new look---I do keep both L & K short as it just works best for all of us and L actually looks better w/a short cut. 
I will pray for you & your DH too---I know that prayer doesn't always change our circumstances but it can change our attitude toward them and that is the real miracle. Sending you loving hugs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cindy, I'm glad DH is making progress with treatment. Like Sue said, I am praying this is controllable and that blessings are in store for the two of you!

As for the new look, I love it! Mine are cut short as well, and it's just so much easier.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear what you and your husband are going through, I will keep you both in my prayers.

Your babies look adorable in their new haircuts.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

cyndrae said:


> I have had some changes in my life and because of this Lilly and Daisy have a new look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you're going through this..cancer sure does take over your life..it's taken over my husband's life too..

Going through it myself,I had to trim mine down to a Korean cut that still left them with longer fur on legs,ears and tails..But now I'm going through it again ,mine are turning into a mess,so I'm going to be shaving mine down shorter, yet again..
I had to do that with Bitsy because she's 15, blind and deaf and it scares her..
I hated to see all that beautiful fur go,it's what attracted me to Malts but it's so much easier on them and me.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Cindy - I'm actually relieved to read your post. Since I knew about your DHs cancer I was a little afraid to read what you wrote but indeed that's much better news than when we first were writing to each other. It is incredible how much treatment has changed and the options out there. I pray he continues to get better and that his cancer will be controllable.
> And as for the girls...I love that look.:wub::wub: They's so cute and I think it brings out their beautiful features and big eyes. And I know they'll be happier too. Sometimes you just have to roll with life and do the things that make it a bit simpler. Sending you lots of hugs and kisses for the holidays. :smootch:


You are so right I was afraid too. I can not believe how sick he was and how he is now. 



mbpwez said:


> Dear Cindy:
> We are so sorry you are having to face a cancer problem, but understand what a blow it can be. On the other hand, we are glad to see you so positive and ready to take on what life throws you. As for Lilly and Daisy--they look so cute and fluffy with their new "do's" it makes us just want to give them a big hug. All the best for you and yours.
> 
> Doris and Wally


Thanks we were just going along with life and our plan then Bamm out of no where everything has changed.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Cindy, Lilly and Daisy look adorable with their new haircuts. And, I bet they love it ... easier for their Mommy to care for them now, too.
> 
> I am so sorry Dave and you are going through this. So many people do seem to have cancer. But, new treatments for many cancer patients seem to be so much better than they were even in the past several years. It's great to read that Dave is responding so well to his treatments. Is bone marrow transplant being considered for Dave?
> 
> Wishing you and Dave many enjoyable and happy moments for the holidays and upcoming new year.


This target treatment is amazing I can not believe how he is now. Of course he is still very sick but he is getting better.



sherry said:


> Wow Cindy, I'm so sorry this nasty disease is attacking your family! But thrilled to hear how well the meds are working now. And you know Daisy and Lily are adorable no matter what. I will keep you and your husband in my prayers.


I am told these pills will stop working after a time but then we will try the next set of pills.



mdbflorida said:


> Aw Cindy, I am so sorry to hear about your challenges. Life does throw us punches. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


I guess the idea is to get up and keep going. 



edelweiss said:


> Wow, you have had your hands full. I also think the pups look fab in their new look---I do keep both L & K short as it just works best for all of us and L actually looks better w/a short cut.
> I will pray for you & your DH too---I know that prayer doesn't always change our circumstances but it can change our attitude toward them and that is the real miracle. Sending you loving hugs.


you are right prayers keep us positive and somethings that is something to cling to.



maggieh said:


> Cindy, I'm glad DH is making progress with treatment. Like Sue said, I am praying this is controllable and that blessings are in store for the two of you!
> 
> As for the new look, I love it! Mine are cut short as well, and it's just so much easier.


Very easy and they look like puppies. I still have to cut matts out of Daisy her hair matts so easy.



donnad said:


> Sorry to hear what you and your husband are going through, I will keep you both in my prayers.
> 
> Your babies look adorable in their new haircuts.


Thanks!!



michellerobison said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through this..cancer sure does take over your life..it's taken over my husband's life too..
> 
> Going through it myself,I had to trim mine down to a Korean cut that still left them with longer fur on legs,ears and tails..But now I'm going through it again ,mine are turning into a mess,so I'm going to be shaving mine down shorter, yet again..
> I had to do that with Bitsy because she's 15, blind and deaf and it scares her..
> I hated to see all that beautiful fur go,it's what attracted me to Malts but it's so much easier on them and me.


I know you have had and still battle the cancer. It certainly does take over. I have been able to work from home for the most part as there are a lot of Dr. visits. He goes for his next set of scans in February.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Your two little munchkins are adorable with their haircuts! Sendings lots of healing energy and well wishes to your husband. You remember to take good care of yourself. Everyone needs a healthy, strong momma. Happy holidays to you and your family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I love the girls' new haircut, I'm sure it's a lot easier. And I'm glad to hear your husband is doing better.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

The babies are adorable!:wub:
So glad to hear that your DH is doing so well.
Having taken care of my father this year and seeing God do so much for him....I believe in his Almighty Grace.
I will pray for Dave and for strength for you and your family. 
Big hugs to you :wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Cindy,

I was shocked and saddened to read about your husband. I'm so sorry you both are going through this. I agree with everyone about the advancements with cancer meds and hope that new treatments will keep working. My best friend who had breast cancer was supposed to live 3 months and lived for 2 and a half years--that was in 2003 and my mom had pancreatic cancer, which is a killer and outlived the odds too by living 17 months. That was 2012. With all the advancements, we need to remain hopeful and positive. You are both in my thoughts.

The girls are adorable, long hair or short:wub:

xo
Kim


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Your pups look great in long coat and short. With all you're going through a short coat makes a great deal of sense. Take care of yourself while you also take care of hubby!

Gentle hugs,
Lainie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry that you and your husband are going through this. I know too well what you're going through. I'm happy that his treatment is working.You and he are surely in my prayers.


----------

